# Zelor Arrows



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

I recently purchased a dozen Zelor Z300 arrows. It took about two to three weeks for them to arrive in Oregon from Australia. Upon pulling these out of the tube I first noticed that they have very thick walls. They come with one dozen of the Zelor E-Lock insert/outsert and one dozen white F-nocks. The tube that they were shipped in was damaged, but all of the arrows appear to be just fine. 

The specs on these arrows are very impressive. Straightness +/-0.001, 11.5 grains/inch, Inside diameter 0.165", and an Outside diameter of 0.254". The insert/outsert weighs in at 77.5 grains. These arrows meet the heavy specs that I want for my hunting arrows. I took these to the archery shop and spun every arrow before cutting them. There was not one arrow that appeared to have any wobble. I still had them cut off a couple inches from each end to cover all my bases. 

A few of the insert/outserts arrived in two different pieces. No big deal, I took them all apart anyways and added a drop of blue loc-tite to ensure that there is no movement and screwed them back together. I wanted to try and screw in field points while I was there in case I needed to tap out any of the threads. I had to run the tap down all but one insert/outsert to get the field points to screw in smoothly. This could have been caused by the loc-tite that I had used the night before. Either way, it was a quick fix. 

I now have them at home to fletch them before taking them back to spin again while installing the insert/outsert. I will update as I continue with the process. So far, I am impressed with these arrows and can't wait to get them all finished up and shooting. I will be paper tuning fletched and bare shafts after letting the epoxy set on the insert/outserts to test the consistency as well.


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - and look forward to your updates. Definitely looks like an arrow worth trying especially if the outserts hold up well - that's what I'm most interested to see. - thanks, opie20wv


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a video of the spin testing I did with the new KuduPoint Contour broadheads.

https://vimeo.com/166306066

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Arrow weights:

Three bare shafts came in at 508 grains.

Five bare shafts came in at 510 grains.

Four fletched arrows all came in at 524 grains.

Pretty consistent in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are the results of a 524 grain Zelor z300 coming out of a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo set at 28" and 70 lbs. Pretty good in my opinion. The lowest reading I got was 275.6.

Momentum is just over .64 and kinetic energy is 88.











Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Update: Well I'm down an arrow today. The first Zelor Z300 robin hood for me and hopefully the last. Arrows are too expensive for that. Most impressive thing is the second arrow drove the nock down inside the shaft, but the shafts are so strong it actually redirected the arrow out the side because it wouldn't allow it to go any deeper on a straight path. These arrows are well worth the money and a two week wait on shipping from Australia. Loving the Tommy Hogg sight as well.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again for posting on these arrows - I cant help but want to try them and your info shared is one of the main reasons - Im not a mainstream person and these arrows look very interesting!


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

I have two updates. First, I had been shooting these Kudu Contour broadheads with a little bit of erratic flight. Second, it wasn't their fault. I have lived how touch these Zelor arrows have been, but there is a downside to the insert/outsert system. I have had a few bend to the point they cause bad flight. It is minor enough that you can't see it unless you spin the arrows on a spinner and field points don't fly any different. Put a broadhead on and they are quite a ways off.

You can bend the insert/outsert back to straightness, but it only lasts one shot. 

I put the Kudu on a new Zelor and stepped back to 94 yards. The shot was dead Center for windage and a little high. I have noticed with single bevel heads that they do tend to shoot a little higher at increased distance. I believe it is because of the extra rotation they put on the arrow, helping it stay stable longer. The shot actually punched through the target and went into the tree behind. Here are four pictures of the result. Yes, the Zelor insert/outsert is now bent.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

